# Bullet Tipped Arrows



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

A little more bang for the old flying sticks.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

That's almost the best of two worlds.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Or you could just put the .357 in your Model 27 Smith&Wesson.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Kind of cool. In a shtf situation it would put the sound of the shot at the target or somewhere else instead of giving away your exact location.

It would make a great diversion tool.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

That's freakin awesome!! How legal is that?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The sound would likely be fairly quiet due to the contact at time of firing. Would be a very heavy tip for the arrow. I could see it maybe working if you hit the skull but really doubt it would go off if you hit anything besides heavy bone(or a tree).


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

This is similar to a bang stick. The gasses expanding into the wound would do a great deal of damage and would cause a larger wound than the bullet alone. As evidenced by the video this device can be very effective.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Are they legal?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> Are they legal?


Probably depends on which State you are in.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I saw the on ebay. They are about $50 for a 6 pack. And amazon has the little blue ones that are filled with shot for small game. If I'm remembering right, they are $14 for a pack of 15


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

One time use! You can only use them once. Weight is about 3 times that of normal tip.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bowmag-Bull...451?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51aca14a53


----------

